# Okay to put stove here near sink?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Your fine.....as long as the fridge is close, you have the perfect 'triangle'....


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

The only issue I can see is burning yourself while doing dishes if someone opens the door. Also when you put your fridge close can you open both doors at same time?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Corner cabinets are awkward at best. What type of cabinet access would you use for that bottom corner? Or would it be totally wasted space?


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

If you do that you're not only making a "blind corner" meaning that you won't be able to access any of that space under the counter, but you won't really be able to use the counter that effectively, either. Ideally the "work triangle" in a kitchen has the sink between the fridge and the stove on the theory that food comes out of the fridge, gets prepared with the aid of the sink, and then moves onto the stove. With no room between your sink and stove you're making that workflow sort of difficult. I would consider other options if possible. Corner sinks can be very useable, if that helps you in some way.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

If at all possible, I would bump the stove a foot to the left. This would give you a little clearance for the oven door, as well as a slim cabinet for baking sheets, and some extra counter top...


----------



## Kader516 (Nov 5, 2011)

The stove should be centered on the wall that it is being installed on. Meaning, measure from the wall on the right, deduct 24" and then measure to the left of the wall that the stove is on. Be sure to deduct between 3 to 5" for the casing or the end of the wall. The lower cabinets on the left side of the stove should be equal to the ones on the right side of the stove. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd post the entire floor plan and floor diminsions for a proper response.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is the entire plan. The sink and dishwasher cannot be moved, they almost completely fill one side. So there is no room for corner cabinets, they require at least 6" of additional space each, which does not exist. The washer/dryer cabinet fills most of one wall.
The peninsula consists of more cabinets, there is no wall there.
It might be possible to surround the stove with 18" and 12" cabinets.
The arrangement is not satisfactory, but we cannot figure out a better way to do it.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is the diagram


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Two things you could do:

Just swap the stove with the 30" cabinet that's next to it - this gives you a blind-corner, there - and you can use a lazy-susan to make it more accessible. If you'd like.

Or - center the stove - that would give you 15" on the left and 15" on the right - with a lazy-susan in the corner.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

darsunt said:


> Here is the diagram


Can you post the room dimensions? Those 2 corner squares are how large?
First thing I see is a large sink cabinet. When I design kitchens, I keep the sink cabinet to a minimum as they are a waste of space underneath.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with that - My sink is 33" wide surface mount leaving the opening underneath only requiring 32" - and when I built my cabinet that's all that poor sucker got.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Snav said:


> Two things you could do:
> 
> Just swap the stove with the 30" cabinet that's next to it - this gives you a blind-corner, there - and you can use a lazy-susan to make it more accessible. If you'd like.
> 
> Or - center the stove - that would give you 15" on the left and 15" on the right - with a lazy-susan in the corner.


That is a good idea....

And yes....really need more dimensions.....it looks like a tight space....

The only issue with the stove next to the fridge is that it does not give you a lot of room for large pots.

Just a thought.......just throwing this out as an odd suggestion.....

Can you put the stove where the pennisula is? Or, put the sink there?


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

The room is 123" (stove side) by 109.5" (sink side)
We don't like the 36" sink cabinet. But can you put a 33" sink on a 30" cabinet? We want a standard sized sink.
The peninsula orginally had the fourth wall behind it, they cut a lot of the wall out to make the kitchen open to the dining room.
We are considering putting stove on the peninsula, that is where it used to be orginally. But wife wants a zephyr stove fan, which requires 7 inch pipe I would have to run across the ceiling. I am not sure there is enough space inside the ceiling to fit a 7 inch duct, also it would mean tearing out the ceiling, and then repairing the joints smooth, more work.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

darsunt said:


> The room is 123" (stove side) by 109.5" (sink side)
> We don't like the 36" sink cabinet. But can you put a 33" sink on a 30" cabinet? We want a standard sized sink.
> The peninsula orginally had the fourth wall behind it, they cut a lot of the wall out to make the kitchen open to the dining room.
> We are considering putting stove on the peninsula, that is where it used to be orginally. But wife wants a zephyr stove fan, which requires 7 inch pipe I would have to run across the ceiling. I am not sure there is enough space inside the ceiling to fit a 7 inch duct, also it would mean tearing out the ceiling, and then repairing the joints smooth, more work.


Have you seen the vent hoods that are on the back of the stove? No vent hood above.

Might want to think about it.....even a suspended vent hood looks great....any reason you can go straight up and out the roof?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

darsunt said:


> The room is 123" (stove side) by 109.5" (sink side)
> We don't like the 36" sink cabinet. But can you put a 33" sink on a 30" cabinet? We want a standard sized sink.
> The peninsula orginally had the fourth wall behind it, they cut a lot of the wall out to make the kitchen open to the dining room.
> We are considering putting stove on the peninsula, that is where it used to be orginally. But wife wants a zephyr stove fan, which requires 7 inch pipe I would have to run across the ceiling. I am not sure there is enough space inside the ceiling to fit a 7 inch duct, also it would mean tearing out the ceiling, and then repairing the joints smooth, more work.


Non custom kitchen cabinets generally come in 3" intervals. So 27, 30, 33, 36, etc. So you should be able to downsize the cabinet to the sink size.
There are many standard sized sinks. A 33" unit sounds like a double sink.
It would help if you were specific in your details. In a kitchen plan, you need to be detailed down to 1/8" to order the correct cabinets and fillers.
Whether you can put the stove in the peninsula with a top vent will depend on the joist direction and exterior wall proximity. Personally I think a stove in that location exposes it to a greater accident possibility with access from the dining room.
Is the sink currently centered on a window? Any other windows on the 2 walls?


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

This is a 1965 kitchen, small and quirky.
For the stove fan, there is a 6" duct there already from when the stove used to be on the peninsula. I can see the duct at one end, and can feel it at the other where they cut it off. So the joists allow a pipe to run across the kitchen in that direction. What I don't know is if the space will allow a larger 7 or 8" duct. I don't remember how deep floor joists are, and anyways a 1965 building might be different.
The sink is not centered under the window, there is barely enough space to cram the sink and dishwasher together on that side. We also considered ripping out a new window on the stove side, but vetoed that as too much work.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

If anything goes into the peninsula I've always preferred it be the dishwasher - it doesn't occupy counter space and doesn't create a nuisance or potential hazard for people on the other side.

If you put the dishwasher there you'd be able to center the sink on the sink wall, center the oven on the oven wall. . . have two lazy-susans. Dishwashers are simple things to relocate as how their plumbing is flexible-hosing.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

My wife really likes the idea of dishwasher in the peninsula, she wants to do it. But would the longer hot water and waste water hoses cause problems? I've never actually seen a dishwasher placed anywhere besides next to the sink before.
The ceiling joists allow a gap between them of 7.1", so I could run a 7" stove vent pipe through there. It should be safe, since they ran a 6" stove vent pipe through the same place? Don't know if I want to cut out and patch that slice of ceiling drywall, though.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope - no problems that I see as long as it doesn't get twisted up funky during install. You're not talking about an immense increase in distance - one turn and a 3' run if you send it underneath your cabinets.

Look at your local building codes for specs - if my dish-wash drain run is more than 4' I'm suppose to run a new, separate drain line over to it complete with it's own clean out trap. I almost did what you might be doing when I redesigned our kitchen - it wouldn't have been very much work. . .pvc and cpvc pipe is user-friendly and relatively cheap. If I build in an island with a dishwasher I would send all of the plumbing under teh floor (through our crawlspace) and bring it out in the back of the dishwasher cavity all nice and tidy like a sink-connection area.

Always think outside the box and never be afraid to do something just because it's new to you - or different than what you've had before. Happiness comes from having what you want and making things more accessible and user-friendly *to you.* - nothing more annoying than taking the time to redesign, not thinking about certain things that might be issues, and then doing all that work only to regret it and wish you did it differently!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't do a kitchen renovation and worry about a little drywall repair. Most, actually all, major kitchen renovations require a gut job. Walls and floor stripped down to the bones. Insulation needs to be upgraded. That 30 year old electrical needs to be upgraded. Lighting, plumbing, everything behind the walls needs to be checked and probably changed.
Putting in new cabinets and leaving everything else the same is not a good idea.
You can't worry about a little sheetrock. Hire it out if it's not something you want or can do.


----------

